# DWR's online survey — 2014 regulations



## Amy (Jan 22, 2009)

In addition to the open houses we're holding this month, we're also collecting anglers' input via an online survey. If you have a minute, please take the survey and let us know what you think. Thanks!


----------



## manysteps (Sep 28, 2009)

Done!


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

:fish2: done8)


----------



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

Thanks Amy!!
Keep up the good work.


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

gotter done.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Thanks Amy. Done.

Now the fun part. Opinions!

First off, it sounds that a lot of these proposals have had a lot of thought put into them and I have to commend the DWR on that. Most sound like excellent ideas.

A few comments/highlights;

1. Regarding the spearfishing regs, I like it!
What was proposed was to offer more lakes that can be spearfished, *but it is more closely regulated.
* 
A) Lost Creek and Jordanelle will no longer allow spearfishing there. 
B) Spearfishing will no longer be allowed for bass only from April 1 to June 30th in listed lakes with bass populations. (when they are on beds) 
C) More lakes will have spearfishing allowed and the time they can do it is increased.

Sounds like a nice compromise for all parties. I think they nailed it!

2. They are asking about changing the regs to allow 2 possession limits to be kept. (still only one limit per day) One option is to do it for all but trout. I voted for option 1. (sheesh, this reminds me of deer hunting :shock

3. It sounds like Electric lake will get kokes. The proposed regs sound fine, but I'm sure happy to hear about kokes in E lake. -*|*-

4. They are proposing to increase the pike limit to 20 fish, with only one over 36 inches. That sure seems like a lot, but I haven't fished Yuba. What do you Yuba guys think?

5. They are talking about stopping rainbow planting at Scofield for 3 years. The harvest crowd won't like that, but it seems that it is just cutts and tigers there anyway the past couple of years.

What do you folks think?


----------



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

I'd like to see the two possession limit extended to Bear Lake. We like to camp there once a year and if you catch two fish the first morning you're done for the week. I'd like to be able to take 4 home as we sometime eat our catch there but not generally; we like to take them home and cook them up nice. I think it's a good idea; one limit in the boat and one in the freezer.


----------



## GutPile (Feb 26, 2013)

I love the spearfishing changes and kokes in Electric Lake is fantastic!!!!!!!!!!

-()/-


----------



## Gweedo (Mar 12, 2013)

Done.

As far as Scofield goes, as long as a resevour has rainbows or tigers it should satisfy those that want to keep what they catch. I know some will disagree with that statement but I would rather catch either one over a cutt. The cutts fight like a wet boot:-(. 
I would love to see the change allowing you to have a prior days limit on hand if it was processed and still be able to harvest a current days catch. A couple fish have saved me from eating tag soup on many a deer hunt. Not to mention it would make the extended camping/fishing trips that much better.


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

I support the spearfishing change at Jordanelle. 

I also like the idea of allowing for two possession limits. However, I do think that it would allow for people to fish community ponds out a bit faster (although I suspect many anglers don't worry about the possession laws anyway).


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Survey taken.

I too would like to see a two limit possession but make it state wide to avoid confusion.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Clarq said:


> I support the spearfishing change at Jordanelle.


I agree. They also give the spear guys additional opportunity elsewhere, but in addition, make some common sense regulation that should keep both the spearos and hook and line guys happy.


----------



## stevo1 (Sep 13, 2007)

I would like to see more kokanee in suitable waters.


----------



## smoothie (Nov 21, 2011)

I would like to see the DWR introduce and protect more native cutthroat into the rivers / streams of Northern Utah.

I'd also like to see them fight harder to improve the stream access situation in Utah. The current law is bogus!

Thanks for sharing the survey link!


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

additional surveys are up. You might not have seen some of the new ones:

http://wildlife.utah.gov/dwr/fisheries-surveys.html.


----------

